# Solved: Installing microsoft office professional plus 2010



## londonnights (Jun 17, 2010)

could someone please help 

im installing office professional 2010 from disc the setup runs fine and then asks me to agree the license terms etc that runs fine then its says upgrade or custom i just click either and this message comes up and it wont let me go any further could you please advise me.

the message says 

Setup has detected legacy groove or microsoft groove server software on this system. you must uninstall all legacy groove and microsoft groove server software before installing or upgrading to microsoft sharepoint workspace. for more information see your microsoft sharepoint workspace administrator.

could you please advise me

thanks


----------



## techy2493 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well the obvious place to start is do you have any groove or microsoft groove server software installed?
The next thing to ask is, if you do not now, have you in the past? - It is possible that the uninstaller missed some registry values that the microsoft installer is picking up on.


----------



## londonnights (Jun 17, 2010)

i have looked through the system and cant seem to find anything, to be honest i dont remember installing any of that software either.

how can i repair this problem so the installer works

thanks 

mark


----------



## londonnights (Jun 17, 2010)

If anyone has any suggestions how to completely remove this microsoft groove stuff i would be very grateful


----------



## derfeluk (Jul 17, 2010)

I too had the same problem and after hors trawling Google and Microsoft thought to re-install just Groove off the 2007 install CD.

Then off to Control Panel, and uninstall MS Office 2007... it did not show Groove on its own... A reboot later and 2010 installed correctly!


----------

